# Bernanke Time Person of the Year!



## ringledman (24 Dec 2009)

Time Person of the Year - Bernanke! I have never laughed so loud.

This guy along with Greenspan created the loosest monetary policy the world has ever seen. 

The greatest credit bubble (and subsequent crash) in the history of the world can be attributed to these two and George W Bush. 

Interest rates way too low and a monetary policy of print, print, print. How does that ever create long term wealth?! Simple it doesnt.

This guy has created a massive long term problem for the USA. At 600% debt to GDP (including all liabilities), the USA and its states are technically bankrupt.

_'Mugabe is the mentor of Bernanke'_ Marc Faber
_'The USA can never repay their debts'_ Marc Faber


----------



## onq (24 Dec 2009)

What does America usually do when the top 1% have raped its economy - again.

ONQ.


----------



## onq (2 Jan 2010)

"Wage war" - is the answer BTW.

ONQ.


----------

